# الرب يسوع يحبك"تاملات صغيرة"



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

حينما قطع بطرس اذن عبد رئيس الكهنه فقال له الرب" رد سيفك لان الذين ياخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون"
فكر معى كم مرة انقذك الرب من عمل طائش قمت به او كنت مزمع القيام به
فكر كم يحبك يسوع؟ ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مارس 2009)

*اللة عليكي يا نونا
بجد جملة بسيطة لكن ذات معني وفايدة كبيرة
فعلا ربي انقذني كتير ومن هلاك وموت مؤكد

ربنا يبارك في عمل يمينك​*


----------



## fredyyy (6 مارس 2009)

*أشكرك يارب *

*يا من أنقذتني من أفكاري*

*يا من أنقذتني من ميول جسدي *

*يا من أنقذتني من السلوك كأهل العالم*

*أشكرك من أجل ... قوة حفظك ... وشدة عنايتك ... وروعة رعايتك*


----------



## فادية (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا عزيزتي على التأملات الجميلة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

اشكرك راجعا على ردك وتشجيعك
ويا ريت ما ننساش ابدا يسوع وقف جنبنا اد ايه​


----------



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا fredyyy
على الكلماااااات الرائعه ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

عزيزتى فاديه اشكر محبتك وردك​


----------



## nonaa (6 مارس 2009)

قال المسيح للتلاميذ "من تظنوننى انى انا؟"
ان سألك يسوع من تظن انى انا؟
بم تجيب الرب؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا نونا 

ميررررررسى على التأملات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## nonaa (7 مارس 2009)

شكرااااا يا مان
صلواااااااتك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليكى يا نونا
على الموضوع ده

جملتين بس فى الصميم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## nonaa (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا جرجس
صلوااااااااااتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

nonaa

عبرة راااااااائعة جداااااااااا

شكرااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## rana1981 (7 مارس 2009)

*جميل جدا حبيبتي 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## nonaa (7 مارس 2009)

كليمو اشكرك على تشجيعك الدائم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (7 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا رنا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

